# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Valkyrie, humanoid robot, NASA Johnson Space Cente, Houston, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Officially designated "R5" by NASA

Home Page - nasa.gov/feature/r5

----------


## Airicist

Article "NASA JSC Unveils 'Valkyrie' DRC Robot"

by Evan Ackerman
December 10, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Valkyrie: NASA's Superhero Robot

Published on Dec 10, 2013




> Meet Valkyrie, NASA JSC's DARPA Robotics Challenge humanoid robot.

----------


## Airicist

NASA Valkyrie Mechatronic Development - UT Austin Contributions on Design 

 Published on Aug 24, 2014




> This video shows various stages of the making of NASA's humanoid robot Valkyrie. The Valkyrie humanoid robot was built at NASA Johnson Space Center by a medium size group of of mechanical, electronic and embedded systems designers and with leadership from Nic Radford and Rob Ambrose. The Human Centered Robotics Lab at UT Austin provided expertise in the design of rotary series elastic actuators and inspiration for the design of the linear series elastic actuators on the robot's ankles and torso. In particular, the linear series elastic actuators were inspired by the UT-SEA design developed during Nick Paine's thesis as a high performance series elastic actuator. UT Austin also provided expertise on developing robust force controllers of the series elastic actuators and thorough testing on torque tracking and joint position impedance control.

----------


## Airicist

Valkyrie stepping and one legged balance, December 2014

Published on Feb 11, 2015




> Valkyrie robot at IHMC taking some steps and doing one legged balance routine. Robot is designed and built by NASA JSC. Control algorithms by IHMC. Funding for IHMC provided through NSF/NASA National Robotics Initiative.

----------


## Airicist

NASA Wants Help Training Valkyrie Robots to Go to Mars

Published on Jun 26, 2015




> NASA has big plans for its Valkyrie humanoid robot.
> Learn more:
> "NASA Wants Help Training Valkyrie Robots to Go to Mars"
> 
> by Evan Ackerman
> June 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Valkyrie at DARPA's Robotics Challenge Finals on June 6 2015

Published on Sep 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "NASA gives MIT a humanoid robot to develop software for future space missions"
Team led by Professor Russ Tedrake of CSAIL to develop algorithms for 6-foot-tall “Valkyrie” robot to travel to Mars and beyond.

by Adam Conner-Simons
November 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Meet R5 Valkyrie

Published on Nov 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

NASA Valkyrie robot assembly time lapse

Published on Apr 6, 2016




> On April 6, 2016, NASA delivered a Valkyrie robot to UMass Lowell's NERVE Center. Researchers from Northeastern University (Taskin Padir and Robert Platt) and UMass Lowell (Holly Yanco) are collaborating to develop new capabilities for the robot.

----------


## Airicist

Valkyrie arrives at UMass Lowell 

Published on Apr 6, 2016




> The state-of-the-art NASA robot prototype Valkyrie has arrived at UMassLowell! The R5 robot, also known as “Valkyrie,” will stay at the New England Robotics Validation and Experimentation (NERVE) Center for the next two years as part of a research collaboration between Northeastern University and UMass Lowell.
> Produced by Alfonso Velasquez
> UMass Lowell Office of University Relations






Valkyrie comes to CSAIL

Published on Apr 28, 2016




> CSAIL researchers received the 6-foot-tall, 300-pound "Valkyrie" robot
> from NASA with the goal of programming it to autonomously perform a
> variety of tasks that would allow it to help or even replace astronauts
> on future space missions. The team's work will focus on developing
> 
> "NASA's 6-foot-tall humanoid robot has landed at CSAIL!"
> Valkyrie will be programmed to autonomously perform a variety of tasks, with the ultimate goal of being used for future space missions to Mars and beyond. (photo credit: Jason Dorfman)
> 
> by Adam Conner-Simons
> April 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Initial progress with Edinburgh's Valkyrie robot

Published on May 4, 2016




> NASA engineers delivered the state-of-the-art Valkyrie humanoid robot in early March. This video demonstrates initial progress from the University of Edinburgh Humanoid robotics team






Edinburgh's NASA Valkyrie robot picking a box from a table

Published on May 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

BBC News featuring our new Valkyrie Robot

Published on Aug 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Laser-based localization for the NASA Valkyrie

Published on Oct 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Prepping a robot for its journey to Mars"

by Meg Murphy
October 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Valkyrie robot May 2015

Published on Nov 10, 2016




> NASA Johnson Space Center Valkyrie Robot.

----------


## Airicist

NASA Valkyrie promo video

Published on Nov 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Making Valkyrie ligthning short

Published on Dec 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Package delivery demo

Published on Jan 17, 2017




> A short teleoperated demo combining footstep planning, whole body motion planning and high level scripting logic.

----------


## Airicist

Northeastern puts NASA’s Valkyrie space robots through its paces

Published on Mar 17, 2017




> The Massachusetts school has been tasked with prepping the humanoid robot for future missions to Mars.

----------


## Airicist

Valkyrie autonomously crossing stepping stones

Published on Jun 15, 2017




> Valkyrie robot autonomously crossing stepping stones. Valkyrie hardware is designed and built by NASA Johnson Space Center. Control algorithm by IHMC Robotics. Point cloud gathered from LIDAR sensor is then processed to find planar regions in the world. Simple footstep planner plans footsteps on the planar regions, to a goal location specified by the operator.

----------


## Airicist

Valkyrie autonomous path planning over curved uneven path

Published on Jun 15, 2017




> Valkyrie robot autonomously crossing stepping stones. Valkyrie hardware is designed and built by NASA Johnson Space Center. Control algorithm by IHMC Robotics (IHMC Robotics Lab). Point cloud gathered from LIDAR sensor is then processed to find planar regions in the world. Simple footstep planner plans footsteps on the planar regions, to a goal location specified by the operator.

----------


## Airicist

Interactive whole-body IK on the NASA Valkyrie robot

Published on Aug 19, 2017




> This video summarizes the deployment of applications on Valkyrie performed by Steven Jens Jorgensen from the U. of Texas at Austin and other researchers at NASA, IHMC, and U. Michigan. Given desired end-effector poses, a nonlinear optimization routine is used to solve the whole-body Inverse Kinematics (IK) of NASA's Valkyrie robot while satisfying balance constraints. The joint position solutions are converted to the appropriate messages and are sent to IHMC's controller interface, which interpolates between the robot's initial (current) configuration to the desired configuration using third-order functions (polynomial for positions and a hermite curve for orientations). By specifying just the hand pose, a preliminary grasp planner uses the Whole-body IK solver to command Valkyrie's hand to the desired pose. The Whole-body work is a collaboration between NASA and the Human-Centered Robotics Lab (HCRL) at the University of Texas at Austin. The grasp planner is from The Laboratory for Progress at the University of Michigan. This work was partially supported by a NASA Space Technology Research Fellowship (NSTRF) under the grant number NNX15AQ42H.

----------


## Airicist

Thermal recovery of multi-limbed robots with electric actuators

Published on Feb 27, 2019




> Preprint of the paper is available here.
> Abstract: The problem of finding thermally minimizing configurations of a humanoid robot to recover its actuators from unsafe thermal states is addressed. A first-order, data-driven, effort-based, thermal model of the robot's actuators is devised, which is used to predict future thermal states. Given this predictive capability, a map between configurations and future temperatures is formulated to find what configurations, subject to valid contact constraints, can be taken now to minimize future thermal states. Effectively, this approach is a realization of a contact-constrained thermal inverse-kinematics (IK) process. Experimental validation of the proposed approach is performed on the NASA Valkyrie robot hardware.

----------


## Wagnerian

And another one! wow thanks Airicist

----------


## Airicist

Deploying the NASA Valkyrie Humanoid for IED Response: An Initial Approach and Evaluation Summary

Sep 30, 2019




> To be presented at the IEEE Humanoids 2019 Conference)
> Abstract: As part of a feasibility study, this paper shows the NASA Valkyrie humanoid robot performing an end-to-end improvised explosive device (IED) response task. To demonstrate and evaluate robot capabilities, sub-tasks highlight different locomotion, manipulation, and perception requirements: traversing uneven terrain, passing through a narrow passageway, opening a car door, retrieving a suspected IED, and securing the IED in a total containment vessel (TCV). For each sub-task, a description of the technical approach and the hidden challenges that were overcome during development are presented. The discussion of results, which explicitly includes existing limitations, is aimed at motivating continued research and development to enable practical deployment of humanoid robots for IED response. For instance, the data shows that operator pauses contribute to 50% of the total completion time, which implies that further work is needed on user interfaces for increasing task completion efficiency.*
> 
> The authors are with the NASA Johnson Space Center, TRACLabs,
> the Institute for Human Machine and Cognition (IHMC), Jacobs Technology, METECS, CACI, and The University of Texas at Austin.
> 
> The first author is partially supported by a NASA Space Technology
> Research Fellowship (NSTRF) Grant # NNX15AQ42H
> 
> ...

----------

